# wie entpackt man .lzma???



## Becks-CSS (2. Mai 2007)

ich habe mir hash tables (endung .rt)für programme wie lc4/5 und ähnliche programme heruntergeladen. nur irgendwie scheitere ich daran die tabellen zu entpacken, da sie als endung .lzma haben. ich habe mal im internet schon stundenlang krampfhaft gesucht und anscheinend soll das programm 7-zip dieses format unterstützen, aber dem ist nicht so! anscheinend arbeitet es nur mit dem packstandart lzma, aber nicht mit der endung .lzma .

die dateien sehen wie folgt aus:
lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt.lzma
lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt.lzma.md5sum

kann mir jemand helfen, damit die dateien entpackt werden können??  und sollte jemand einen lösungsansatz haben, dann bitte ich um eine etwas ausführlichere anleitung, daich bisher mit den gefundenen sachen bei google absolut nichts anfangen kann... XD

noch etwas am rande: bevor jetzt noch einer kommt und behauptet, dass hash tables illegal sind, dann kann ich gleich entwarnung geben: hash tables sind nicht illegal und jeder kann sie in vielen etlichen stunden berechnungszeit selber erstellen


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2007)

Wie du schon selber meintest, 7-Zip sollte nativ in der Lage sein, lzma Dateien zu öffnen. Alternativ kannst du dir ja mal dieses SDK anschauen, vllt. hilft dir das weiter.

Wie genau lautet die Fehlermeldung von 7-Zip, wenn du eine .lzma Datei öffnen willst?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (2. Mai 2007)

Becks-CSS am 02.05.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> die dateien sehen wie folgt aus:
> lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt.lzma
> lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt.lzma.md5sum



Also FILExt sagt auch, dass das 7zip ist, sollte also mit eben diesem Programm zu schaffen sein.
Was ich aber ganz bestimmt weiß, ist das die .md5sum nicht zu entpacken ist, darin steht nur die MD5 Prüfsumme (der Hash  ) zu der .lzma.
Mit einem MD5 Programm kann man nun testen, ob die Datei in Ordnung ist. Das Programm sollte dann die selbe Prüfsumme ausgeben, bzw. die aus der .md5sum erkennen.


----------



## Becks-CSS (2. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 02.05.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du schon selber meintest, 7-Zip sollte nativ in der Lage sein, lzma Dateien zu öffnen. Alternativ kannst du dir ja mal dieses SDK anschauen, vllt. hilft dir das weiter.
> 
> Wie genau lautet die Fehlermeldung von 7-Zip, wenn du eine .lzma Datei öffnen willst?


nachricht von 7-zip: "Die datei ...\lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt.lzma kann nicht als archiv geöffnet werden"
ka warum   

und das mit dem sdk verstehe ich ja eben nicht...  hab es mir gestern schon geladen, weiß aber nicht, was man damit macht oder wie man es einbindet (oder was auch immer... ka)


----------



## Becks-CSS (2. Mai 2007)

hab's geschafft! habe herausgefunden, das man lzma extern per dos startet... alles andere stand dann unter help 

befehl war bei mir dieser:

"<verzeichnis> LZMA d lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt.lzma lm_alpha-numeric#1-7_0_2400x40000000_all.rt"

mehr war es nicht


----------

